# Bob



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 9, 2009)

I wanted to get a good picture of Bob that I could frame and hang on my wall. I decided it's time to start taking down my Dale Earnhardt pictures and I am going to replace them with pictures of my animals...So I wanted one of Bob that is beautiful and dignified. Bob is 10 years old and very dignified...so this is what I got...

trying to bribe him with Rose of Sharon to hold up his head.







He LOVES Rose of Sharon...hold up your head!






Oh! *I* need to hold the flower up in the air. Silly me!






Well, that didn't work, lets try this...






Man, I'm an airhead, let's try this...hold up your head Bob






Oops! This is my assistant, Dubai...






Oh, here's Bob...






Look at his funny pushed up nose. 
I think he's done that by rubbing his face on the cinder block as he paces and turns into the block...
I hope everyone enjoyed this bit of silliness. I'm trying to not be so sad today...
so I also baked a blueberry buckle using blueberries I picked myself...


----------



## Candy (Aug 9, 2009)

Maggie I love the first one of Bob it looks just like him. I think for this photo shoot you're going to need more than one set of hands.


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha Maggie what a funny story  Bob is always soooo cute .


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 9, 2009)

Candy said:


> Maggie I love the first one of Bob it looks just like him. I think for this photo shoot you're going to need more than one set of hands.



But I have more than one pair of hands...I have my assistant, Dubai...didn't you see him at the keyboard? He's typing this as I dictate...


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bob...gotta love him! He's a beautiful tortoise

Dubai is looking good. Golly those little kitten days. So fuzzy.


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> But I have more than one pair of hands...I have my assistant, Dubai...didn't you see him at the keyboard? He's typing this as I dictate...



Awww what a cute little assistant you have Maggie, Dubai is a real cutie . Hmmm homemade Blueberry buckle yummi yummi


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh no! You're retiring the "Dale Earnheardt Memorial Worship" room? A sad day, indeed!

Yvonne


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pictures!! They made me smile 
Bob is soo handsome!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 9, 2009)

Isa said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > But I have more than one pair of hands...I have my assistant, Dubai...didn't you see him at the keyboard? He's typing this as I dictate...
> ...



And I'm not sharing!!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Not even a little little piece?? I love homemade blueberry buckle


----------



## spring pace (Aug 9, 2009)

magnificent maggie, i have a wall of animals too, i love looking up and seeing them in the different rooms, helps me remember that im doing good because im sooooo loved by the critters. i think i like the pic of bobs mouth open the most, its an indication that hes super healthy and going for the gusto. smiles from gali & me


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 9, 2009)

It's funny, because I don't care much for blueberries but right next door to my subdivision is a large farm with an acre of blueberry bushes. So after I moved in here I took myself a walk over there and picked a ****load of blueberries. I have an antique cook book that I bought at the Laura Ingals museum in Nebraska, it is autographed by her and has a recipe for blueberry buckle. I had never heard of that before, so I baked it...and it was just heaven. I loved it! I still don't much care for blueberries, but I love blueberry buckle.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, BlueBerry Buckel and Bob.... Umm you could have posted pictures of the pie so we could all drool.. Love the kitty paws.. and if she can type, plz send her my way..


----------



## Candy (Aug 9, 2009)

You know Maggie Dale would have loved some Blueberry Buckle (I'm taking it to mean Blueberry Cobbler right)? Did you share with Bob or did you keep it all for yourself?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Maggie looks like Dubai will earn his keep it he can type.LOL Love that pic of him. You get pics like I do only parts and some not in focus. I've got to take like a hundred to get one or two that turn out OK. But I love the one of Bob with the Rose of Sharon. And what a great shot of his open mouth. Boy in his last pic Bob looks like he is still looking for flowers. And he has a sweet nose. Unique just like Bob.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 9, 2009)

Any Bob picture, and now Dubai picture can make me laugh a thousands times. I just LOVE how we can feel his personality right through the pics of him. Hahaha. I just love Bob, I have to meet him one day! Rose of Sharon yummy, you can see the flowers make Bob SOOOO happy hehe. Dubai is lovely by the way!


----------



## spring pace (Aug 10, 2009)

OK now i know what i want you to bake maggie. blueberry buckle, whatever the heck that is, im game ;o)


----------

